# wat to do with baby fish



## CAT_MAN (Aug 25, 2007)

okay wat happened was i was sleeping and when i woke up my fish had all these little babies and i dont kno wat to do with them how do i take care of them?????


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

well it help if you told use what kind of fish it is that had the babys .


----------



## CAT_MAN (Aug 25, 2007)

the kind of fish it was is a molly 
sorry bout that


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

if you have an extra tank with no other fish or you have a breeder net put them in there if you want to save them otherwise they will get eaten. the fry will love baby brine shrimp and should take very fine crushed flakes.you can release them into a tank with bigger fish as soon as they are bigger than the biggest fish's mouth.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Feed them to larger fish.

If you really want to raise them though, it would be wise to set up a small fry tank with a sponge filter. Or you could just make sure there is plenty of cover in the main tank and hope the parents don't consume of them. What size tank are they in now? What other fish are with the mollies?


----------



## CAT_MAN (Aug 25, 2007)

Umm Actually All The Fish In The Tank Are The Same They Are All Mollies And I Have The Babies Seperated From The Mother ...but The Babies Are At The Bottom Of The Thing I Have Them In...are They Dead Do U Think?


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

There fine im pretty sure. The birth jsut stresses them out. let them relax then tommorow post back if there okay or not...


----------



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

the parents will eat them if you dont seperate them....please dont let the lilins get eaten
they make food for the babies too its called...*first bites* it comes in a litttle green package


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

The parents will not eat there own, I know that for a fact.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Fish Muffin said:


> The parents will not eat there own, I know that for a fact.


No you don't. 

Adult livebearers will eat their own young. I suggest you do a little bit more research before giving any sort of advice to others.


----------



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can vouch for the fact that mollies eat their own babies. Congratulations on your fry- if you have a whole tank of mollies, there will be many more.

Hikari first bites are good food for babies- until you get them, crinkle up regular fish food REALLY small. You will be amazed at how fast these little ones grow!!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

if you dont have a separate tank, adding more plants (into the substrate and floating ones) and decorations like wood, caves etc will help the babies hide and survive on their own - even placing a few plants in a cluster bunch off to the sides of a tank help the fry since the adults will be too big or won't bother trying to fight their way thru all that mess and be sure to keep the adults fed just a lil bit more while the babies are growing - also, make a few extra water changes - about 25% every 3 days just to keep the ammonia down with the extra bio-load of babies and food. BTW congratz!  

ps. livebearing adults will eat their fry, even egglayers do - it's Nature's way of culling the weak from the strong - and do not despair if some babies don't survive - that is Nature also taking its course whether we like it or not, of course we try to prevent this much of the time being the fish geeks we are


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

of course, the stronger, smarter fish survive while the ones with defects or weaknesses are eaten, and cant pass on there genes. (until of course, we interfere and sometimes begin weakening the fishes through bad breeding).

anyway, if you have the babies in one of them live bearer hatcheries (which is what it sounds like) then the babies will be ok. return the female back to the tank.

if you don't, and the female is in the main tank; presuming you only got a community tank or one tank only, with enough cover you will have 5-10 babies survive, which is plenty for a single tank.

if your serious about breeding them, do a bit more research


----------



## dogsare4losers (Feb 26, 2008)

> The parents will not eat there own, I know that for a fact.


I just had to add...I watched the parent of my fry eat a baby. It was sad. It just swallowed it with no pity...


----------

